# Flash Newbie: Flash Photography Concept



## eninja (Jun 17, 2013)

Can someone enlighten me, I acquired 430ex ii for my 6D recently.

I am using 6D for six months, its my first dslr. I am used to Av mode, auto ISO, minimum shutter speed set.
The camera will meter properly and under or overexpose accordingly base from exposure compensation.

My concept of having a flash is that. The camera will meter the scene automatically as if it wasn't using flash. According to settings. Then the function of a flash is just an addon light to the scene.

But I don't understand what is actually happening when using flash in Av mode:

In Av mode with flash. My shutter speed goes less than the min shutter speed set in the camera.
ISO stuck to 400 (why is this?). I can not control my ambient light. 


I know I can use manual, but what I want is the camera is able to meter on the scene automatically, basically use only exposure compensation for ambient and FEC for flash add on. How can I do this.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jun 17, 2013)

If you put your flash on top of your camera (or attach the flash with the camera using an ETTL cable) the camera will recognize the flash fix the shutter speed at 1/200 sec. You can go for a slower shutter speed if you use M or Tv, without any problem. But if you try to go for a faster shutter speed than 1/200th sec (1/250sec in other cameras than 6D) in M or Tv mode you will get a black unexposed part on the frame. To just use your flash as a fill flash you need to reduce the flash power in the flash (or with flash menu in camera). If you want to go for a faster shutter speed than the limiting flash sync speed (1/200) then you need to go for High Speed Sync (HSS) capable flash. There may be other ways of doing it, I do not know. Someone else will probably point you to those directions soon.


----------



## digital paradise (Jun 17, 2013)

The problem is shooting in AV mode in a dark venue. Your camera does not care if there is a flash on your camera or not. The light cameras light meter will continue to meter ambient light the same way. Take the flash off or turn it off and the meter will read the same and your shutter speed will be very slow slow unless you crank the ISO way up and/or open up the aperture. Based on your ISO AV mode will protect the aperture you selected and will take the shutter to 1/15 or lower if it needs to. It will keep the light meter in the middle no matter what. 

Most pros set the camera to manual when shooting with flash. Now you are bound to the cameras light meter. You can your shutter, aperture and ISO to meter the ambient and flash output via manual or ETTL for subject exposure. Like I said your camera does not care about what your flash is doing and the flash does not care about what your camera is doing. Both have distinct jobs.


----------



## digital paradise (Jun 17, 2013)

RAKAMRAK said:


> If you put your flash on top of your camera (or attach the flash with the camera using an ETTL cable) the camera will recognize the flash fix the shutter speed at 1/200 sec. You can go for a slower shutter speed if you use M or Tv, without any problem. But if you try to go for a faster shutter speed than 1/200th sec (1/250sec in other cameras than 6D) in M or Tv mode you will get a black unexposed part on the frame. To just use your flash as a fill flash you need to reduce the flash power in the flash (or with flash menu in camera). If you want to go for a faster shutter speed than the limiting flash sync speed (1/200) then you need to go for High Speed Sync (HSS) capable flash. There may be other ways of doing it, I do not know. Someone else will probably point you to those directions soon.



Correct. Here a a good video on HSS. It is a PW ad and you do not need PW to make it work when the flash is on the camera. After about 6 minutes it gets into stuff you don't really need to yet unless you are interested.

http://www.pocketwizard.com/inspirations/tutorials/pocketwizard_controltl_optimiz/


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jun 17, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> RAKAMRAK said:
> 
> 
> > If you put your flash on top of your camera (or attach the flash with the camera using an ETTL cable) the camera will recognize the flash fix the shutter speed at 1/200 sec. You can go for a slower shutter speed if you use M or Tv, without any problem. But if you try to go for a faster shutter speed than 1/200th sec (1/250sec in other cameras than 6D) in M or Tv mode you will get a black unexposed part on the frame. To just use your flash as a fill flash you need to reduce the flash power in the flash (or with flash menu in camera). If you want to go for a faster shutter speed than the limiting flash sync speed (1/200) then you need to go for High Speed Sync (HSS) capable flash. There may be other ways of doing it, I do not know. Someone else will probably point you to those directions soon.
> ...



Good video. thanks for the link.


----------



## eninja (Jun 17, 2013)

So in conclusion, if flash is mounted, there is no way to automatically get standard exposure in Av mode. 
Also it is undesireable to use Av mode, simply because there is no way I can make my Min shutter speed to 1/90 or 1/125. Also Auto ISO is Clipped to 400.

My intention is, I want the camera to automatically get exposure of ambient light 1 stop below standard exposure exposure (given min shutter speed and auto ISO), in different lighting condition. And be able adjust FEC as necessary.

As conclusion There is No Way to do this.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jun 17, 2013)

I do not have either your camera or the flash you are talking about - so take my word with a grain of salt. Have you tried putting the flash in full manual mode? - mount it on camera (or with a cable) and then put the flash into manual mode. The camera will meter the scene disregarding the flash, then manually change the power of the flash (i do not know whether your flash can be fully manually controlled or not). Then shoot. The camera will use its own metering to determine ISO (since you are keeping it at Auto) and shutter speed (since you are in Av). But the flash will fire at whatever power you manually set it to. Just now I tried this technique (assuming I understood your last post correctly) with my Canon 40D (ISO 100, f/4.5, -2/3 EC) and Nikon SB 28DX (set at 1/32 power with ISO 100 and f/5.6) - the camera metered the scene at 0.5 sec disregarding the flash. I took two photos of the same scene - one with and one without the flash firing. Both has the exif (ISO 100, f/4.5, -2/3 EC 0.5 sec). But one has only ambient light and the other has flash plus ambient light. This is probably what you are looking for.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 17, 2013)

eninja said:


> So in conclusion, if flash is mounted, there is no way to automatically get standard exposure in Av mode.
> Also it is undesireable to use Av mode, simply because there is no way I can make my Min shutter speed to 1/90 or 1/125. Also Auto ISO is Clipped to 400.
> 
> My intention is, I want the camera to automatically get exposure of ambient light 1 stop below standard exposure exposure (given min shutter speed and auto ISO), in different lighting condition. And be able adjust FEC as necessary.
> ...



I often use Av mode for flash stuff for candids, etc, because it does meter for the ambient. I'll typically set the meter to -1 and then adjust FEC accordingly. Set the ISO manually high enough so that the ambient is about 1/100-1/200. Enable HSS on the flash in case you walk into a brighter area and the shutter speed goes past the sync speed of the camera.

It might be worth checking out the manual to see if you can override the max iso of 400 constraint. Is it only with flash attached, etc? Perhaps there is a setting to remove it.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jun 17, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> I often use Av mode for flash stuff for candids, etc, because it does meter for the ambient. I'll typically set the meter to -1 and then adjust FEC accordingly. Set the ISO manually high enough so that the ambient is about 1/100-1/200. Enable HSS on the flash in case you walk into a brighter area and the shutter speed goes past the sync speed of the camera.
> 
> It might be worth checking out the manual to see if you can override the max iso of 400 constraint. Is it only with flash attached, etc? Perhaps there is a setting to remove it.



Will HSS be required if the shooter walks into brighter area? The "bright" ambient light will take care of the black bars when shutter speed goes past the sync speed of the camera - won't it?

And yes, adjusting the ISO manually is the best bet, instead of letting it stay on auto.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 17, 2013)

RAKAMRAK said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > I often use Av mode for flash stuff for candids, etc, because it does meter for the ambient. I'll typically set the meter to -1 and then adjust FEC accordingly. Set the ISO manually high enough so that the ambient is about 1/100-1/200. Enable HSS on the flash in case you walk into a brighter area and the shutter speed goes past the sync speed of the camera.
> ...



Depends.... The situtation I was talking about is more appropriate when the light levels change a lot. For example, ISO is set to 2000 and shutter speed of about 1/100 is achieved for indoor work. You walk outside where there is a lot more light and you want to use the flash for fill. The fastest shutter speed is the sync speed and not the 1/4000 that is more appropriate, so the shot will be horribly overexposed (if the camera is capped to the sync speed with flash is attached).

Unless I need 2nd curtain sync, I leave it in HSS. If the shutter speed is less than the sync speed than HSS does not apply and everything operates normally. If the shutter speed is faster than the sync speed, then HSS does what it is intended to do. Basically, it's a hedge against a fixed ISO like auto ISO would be. Otherwise, the bars might not be black, but any linear delineation between "exposure" zones might be annoying.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 17, 2013)

eninja said:


> I know I can use manual, but *what I want is the camera is able to meter on the scene automatically, basically use only exposure compensation for ambient and FEC for flash add on. How can I do this.*



That is *exactly* what your 6D does in Av Mode with a flash in ETTL. EC *only* alters the ambient exposure, FEC *only* alters the subject exposure.



eninja said:


> My concept of having a flash is that. The camera will meter the scene automatically as if it wasn't using flash. According to settings. Then the function of a flash is just an addon light to the scene.



Your concept is wrong. The when you push the shutter button the camera sends out a small low powered pre flash, it meters that and decides what your subject exposure needs, the subject is illuminated by the flash the flash duration normally being very short, around 1/1500 sec depending on power needed, this means your subject is getting an exposure of your set aperture, the cameras set shutter speed and the cameras calculated flash power. But before the exposure the camera also meters the ambient and this is exposed with a combination of your set aperture and the cameras metered shutter speed. There are two completely separate exposures metered and calculated between pushing the shutter button and exposure.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 17, 2013)

eninja said:


> So in conclusion, if flash is mounted, there is no way to automatically get standard exposure in Av mode.
> Also it is undesireable to use Av mode, simply because there is no way I can make my Min shutter speed to 1/90 or 1/125. Also Auto ISO is Clipped to 400.
> 
> My intention is, I want the camera to automatically get exposure of ambient light 1 stop below standard exposure exposure (given min shutter speed and auto ISO), in different lighting condition. And be able adjust FEC as necessary.
> ...



As I said, Av Mode does exactly that for you. Just dial in -1EV compensation and your background is one stop underexposed, in ETTL your subject is correctly exposed as metered for 18% grey. To change subject exposure move FEC, to change ambient exposure change EC.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 17, 2013)

As a flash noob myself, I can recommend The Speedliter's Handbook

http://www.amazon.com/Speedliters-Handbook-Learning-Craft-Speedlites/dp/032171105X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371486499&sr=8-1&keywords=speedlite+handbook

The author has a talent for explaining the things you need to know in simple easy to learn ways.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 17, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> As a flash noob myself, I can recommend The Speedliter's Handbook
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Speedliters-Handbook-Learning-Craft-Speedlites/dp/032171105X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371486499&sr=8-1&keywords=speedlite+handbook
> 
> The author has a talent for explaining the things you need to know in simple easy to learn ways.



I second this.

Also, they just over the past 5x days, had free classes on lighting and speedliting on CreativeLive.com

Today is it a series starting on LR5, but do keep an eye there and go through their calendar for classes that interest you. Shown free during the day, free rebroacasts that evening (sometimes longer), and then you have to pay if you want to download or stream the classes after that.

I've found that to be a great resource for all things photography.

C


----------



## Zv (Jun 18, 2013)

+1 for speedlighter's handbook. 

Av mode with ettl flash in a darker environment doesn't work well. Sounds like you want to drag the shutter. This is what I would do.

Switch your flash off for a second. 
Then in Av mode take a picture. 
Make any EV adjustments you need to get the amount of ambient right. 
Make a mental note your shutter speed and aperture and ISO. 
Switch the camera to M mode and dial in those settings. 
Now switch on your flash on ettl and take a picture. 
Now you have some options - if you want more ambient / background light then decrease shutter speed. And if you want more or less flash power just change FEC to suit. 
If the subject is stationary you may want to use manual flash too, that way you get shot to shot consistency. 

Hope that helps. 

Forgot to add - never use auto ISO. It is fixed at 400 when using flash.


----------



## emag (Jun 18, 2013)

Among other sources, a good one for learning flash technique is http://strobist(dot)blogspot(dot)com/


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 18, 2013)

Pretty much when you dive into the rabbit hole of flash, you'll always be setting your camera in manual.


----------



## eninja (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the inputs.
In my context of Av mode, i refer to the feature of minimum shutter speed, and being able to use iso range automatically.
if i have 85mm lens, there's no way i can limit my shutter speed to faster than 1/90. Also iso is fixed, i dont have the luxury to preserve my iso settings. Thus i said Av is not advisable.

On sunny location, maybe i can make work around such that when it get dark, shutter speed will be above 1/90.
if this dont work,
I guess i will use manual.

I want the book. but i want it in PDF. If not, later on, i will surely buy this book.
in the mean time, i will play with my settings.

And yes, upon using manual using flash, i tend to use manual unconciously all the time.

Which is goid, because, u learn to tell the settings, just by being in the location.


----------



## eninja (Jun 18, 2013)

Basically, what is the standard good practice when using a flash?
is it:

1. switch off the flash
2. take desired ambient light exposure (determine min shutter speed desired as well as iso n aperture.
3. switch on flash
4. take picture
5. adjust as desired

Can share us your standard practice or tips?

in my first post, i was actually asking for step 1 n 2, automatic way.


----------



## pensive tomato (Jun 18, 2013)

eninja said:


> Basically, what is the standard good practice when using a flash?
> is it:
> 
> 1. switch off the flash
> ...



I started playing with flash myself not that long ago and quickly found out what many others have said, flash photography is its own world. If you're really starting, why not take a step back and try some basics? Perhaps do some test shots with a static subject in a room with existing light:

1. Mount your camera on a tripod with the flash on top. Place your subject nearby.
2. Set your camera to manual, try some middle of the road settings: f/8, 1/200 s (your camera will make 1/180 s automatically as this is the camera x-sync speed), and perhaps ISO 200 or 400.
3. Take some shots adjusting the intensity of your main light by using FEC.
4. Then work on your ambient light by adjusting your shutter speed and ISO if you want to keep your DoF constant.
5. Of course the direction of light from the flash may need to be improved, so you can always use a TTL cable, get your flash off camera and play around.
6. This will work the same outdoors, although HSS may come into place, and of course the direction and quality of ambient light can offer other creative possibilities and challenges.

Now disregard this post if you've already mastered the fundamentals and you're comfortable reading the existing light and adding new light sources.

+1 on the Speedliter's Handbook and the Strobist blog.


----------



## emag (Jun 18, 2013)

Seriously.....

Your camera is not stuck in Av mode, you are (I mean that in a friendly way  Trying to stay with Av while using flash is like using cruise control on the race track, it's too limiting even though it is useful in some situations) Manual mode is your friend.

1. Go to the strobist blog (it's free)

2. Start with Lighting 101 Archive, get a feel for the basics, then bounce around and read up on some of the more advanced techniques to whet your appetite

3. Smile as you discover the answers to many of your questions and begin to take your flash photography to the next level


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 19, 2013)

+1 to the strobist blog. You'll learn a lot from it, even go full manual on your flash setup. I use TTL most of the time when flash is on-camera but if I want to be extra creative, I use full manual off-camera. You can control the shadows and where would you want to put your light or how strong you want your flash this way. Just refer to the pics you'll find in the blog to know what I mean.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 19, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> +1 to the strobist blog. You'll learn a lot from it, even go full manual on your flash setup. I use TTL most of the time when flash is on-camera but if I want to be extra creative, I use full manual off-camera. You can control the shadows and where would you want to put your light or how strong you want your flash this way. Just refer to the pics you'll find in the blog to know what I mean.



One of the best pieces of advice I've heard so far, with regard to TTL/ETTL...is from Syl Arena. He says he only uses ETTL, when the camera lens are subject are generally moving and changing distances from each other. Which kind of makes sense. 

If run and gun, it helps..but if you're taking time to set up shots, there's not much need for it...manual is the way to go.

C


----------



## Zv (Jun 20, 2013)

cayenne said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > +1 to the strobist blog. You'll learn a lot from it, even go full manual on your flash setup. I use TTL most of the time when flash is on-camera but if I want to be extra creative, I use full manual off-camera. You can control the shadows and where would you want to put your light or how strong you want your flash this way. Just refer to the pics you'll find in the blog to know what I mean.
> ...



I gave the same advice about using ettl for dynamic lighting situations and where subject to light source distance keeps changing on a similar post and I got shot down in flames! 

Yes it's useful but there are limitations and knowing how and when to use it is important. So is knowing how and when to use manual flash. 

Syl's first book - speedlighter's handbook - explains these differences clearly. I also recommend his second and recent installment, though it repeats a lot of the same concepts. 

For me, understanding how light behaves and how the camera meters light really helped. Then you start to wonder about power levels. In ettl mode you have no real clue what the power output is going to be. The flash could be firing at full power and you'd have no way to tell. This is where manual starts to become useful. You have more control and you learn about flash quicker and before you know it you'll be able to kinda guess how much power is needed.


----------



## eninja (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you for the all the info, keep it coming, if it is regarding best practices for beginner.

Now I have these infos at the back of my head, it is time to apply and play with it.


----------

